# how can i catch black tips rite now



## saltlife3998 (Dec 26, 2013)

what is the :question::headknockbest way to catch black tip rite now


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

SPI and if on the upper coast luck.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I believe that the water is way too chilly right now.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Head to the East Coast of Florida or you're going to have to wait until the water warms up in Texas. Around May here in Texas, you should have a pretty good shot.


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

2 weeks ago I got 1 and saw 1 more caught offshore from Galveston.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

In the past I have seen Black Tips caught on winter time Snapper trips...35-50 miles
offshore...But that was 15 yrs ago...The Black Tip Shark populations are still the same.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

matagordamudskipper said:


> SPI and if on the upper coast luck.


Waters to cold for them down here right now. Sandbars should be hanging around though.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Its warmer down there than up here for sure, better shot down south than upper coast. Cant wait for sandbars to make up to the upper coast.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Could not keep the little buggers off our lines in October/November around Bryan Beach. Water was clear and warm when they were thicker than fleas on a hound dog. In April the waters should start to warm up and get all sorts of critters moving.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Go fish the offshore shrimp boats. 100#ers at the deep shrinp boats. 150+ feet


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Come on May!


----------

